# wie java applet abändern?



## gast (15. Jan 2007)

hallo forum 


ich habe absolut keine ahnug von java, habe aber ein cooles applet gefunden, das ich auf meiner seite benutze. ich habe es sozusagen geklaut.  (applet.jar)im html code habe ich applet.class zum ausführen eingetippt. nun suche ich eine technik,wie isch das applet abändern kann ich möchte z.b. farbe,schrift abändern(ist ein game).mit einem programm? mit einem speziellen editor? (habe einen mac)


danke im voraus für eure hilfe!! Vali G  :wink:


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Warum sollten wir dir helfen ein geklautes Programm zu verändern?


----------



## Beni (15. Jan 2007)

Ohne den Quellcode kannst du das Applet nicht abändern.

:arrow: Frag mal den Autor des Applets ganz lieb (*vorallem auch, ob du das Applet benutzen darfst...*), vielleicht hilft er dir ja :wink:


----------

